# How postal service and shipping works?



## Humiliation (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello, I've been living in KSA for 8 years and I'm way too confused about the postal service. I know that the addresses almost do not exist and that most of the people use P.O boxes, but I'm shipping a bigger order so a small P.O Box will not help. I'm thinking of trying the national address system on their website but I'm not sure about one thing. You will be required to install a mailbox, as I understand, only letters will arrive to that mailbox, what if I ordered a bigger package to that address, will they leave me a letter saying that I need to go pick it up from the postal office? That's how they do in most of the countries.

P.S: I don't want couriers because they're way too expensive and I don't need super fast shipping.


----------

